# BFN, then BFP?



## mrskcbrown

Im from the TTC board but wanted to ask a question? I hope you all dont mind and that I am not bothering you all. I wanted to know did anyone test before AF was due, like a day before and get a BFN, then took a test a few days after AF was late only to get a BFP? Thats the situation that I am in. Thanks in advance for your responses!:hugs:


----------



## Satsuma

It's perfectly possible. Especially if you didn't use one of the first response pee sticks.

False negatives are far more common than false positives. Did you actually get a BFP today? If so - huge congrats!! If you've not pee'd on a stick yet then best of luck!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Satsuma said:


> It's perfectly possible. Especially if you didn't use one of the first response pee sticks.
> 
> False negatives are far more common than false positives. Did you actually get a BFP today? If so - huge congrats!! If you've not pee'd on a stick yet then best of luck!!

Yes I did use a FRER on the day before AF was due. I have not tested since. I am trying to hold out for the weekend. Thanks for responding. :hugs:


----------



## silver_penny

With my first, I didn't test positive until AF was over a week late, and all before were bfn. So definitely possible.


----------



## aurora

Isn't that pretty much how it goes for everyone? You're always going to get a BFN before a BFP if you test early.


----------



## Moorebetter

Im super excited for you! From what ive read you could have a bfn and then bfp so good luck chick!!!

congrats! (whispered) not to jinx! <3


----------



## mrskcbrown

aurora said:


> Isn't that pretty much how it goes for everyone? You're always going to get a BFN before a BFP if you test early.

Not always. I hear of some women getting BFP's as early as 8dpo?:shrug: So hence the question of asking about a " BFN, a day Before AF is due". Thanks so much for your lovely responses ladies and congrats to you all!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

@Moorebetter: you are awesome!!! thanks for the positivity!!!


----------



## Heavenx

Hey, I tested 5 days before my period was due and again the day before with a hpt which claimed to give an acurate positive result up to 6 days before af was due but I only had negatives, I tested on the day af was due and then I got my positive. 

Wishing you all the best :)


----------



## midori1999

If you've had a positive then you are almost certainly pregnant. False positives are so rare GP's don't even bother testing you if you have had a positive test at home. 

I didn't test positive until a day after my period was due and I am expecting twins, so should have tested positive early in theory. 

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

I have a friend who is due in 9 weeks and she said she kept getting a negative pregnancy test all the way up to 4 days past her period. Soooo You could have ovulated late? Every day or two your HCG level doubles. So I say test every two days.

GOOD LUCK!! :D


----------



## amber1533

Just so you know I tested the day after af was due and still negative. 

I had to wait 3 more weeks before I would even get a positive, and I used FRER. Some women just don't show alot of HCG early in pregnancy. So it is completely possible.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Keep the responses coming ladies! I love it! Im feeling more hopeful for testing this weekend! Im never late and so this is why its unusual and questionable for me!


----------



## Dolly.

I tested a week before af (really early, stupid I know lol, I was eager) :blush: and got bfn, then tested a day after af was due (a week later) and got BFP's from then on!
It could be that not enough hcg is in your system yet if your not past af date, give it a day or two.
Good luck! :dust:


----------



## LALSmith

I tested at 3+3 & got a BFN then tested the day after at 3+4 & got a BFP, just to be on the safe side I tested again the day I was due on & got my 2nd BFP. So yes it's definately possible! I'd do another test in a couple days & see what that says just to be certain. But good luck & huge congrats in you are! x


----------



## Moorebetter

Wow mrs brown theres two ladies right there! thats great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FierceAngel

i got a bfn the day before my period was due and then a bfp the day after af was due :) so totally possible xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Fierceangel, sounds like my situation. I will be testing saturday morning! Thanks!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Hey MrsKC,
No AF yet, thats great. I'm like clockwork and the one time I was late, I was pregnant, so thats good news. Just to reitterate what the other girls are saying, you want to use FMU to get an accurate result. The fact that you used night pee when you tested may be way you got a BFN. Also it looks like you have longer cycles meaning you may have OV'ed later and/or implanted later if you are pregnant. I wish you the best of luck. Keep the faith. Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## aliss

Sure!

My very first post here was asking the same question. Doctor kept telling me I wasn't pregnant. Well, he's been kicking me non stop all day and is due in 15 weeks! Time will tell (although that's the hardest part)

Good luck!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Alaskan! Yes I have exhaustion, cramping, some dizziness, extremely creamy CM especially when I have to go potty, feels wet down there, and overall just off feeling. I am testing saturday morning and will keep you posted!!!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Dizziness is a definite sign, if I get up too fast, I see stars, its crazy. Have you felt your cervix by any chance. That was another sign for me. It was high, closed and soft, when normally it would be hard, low and slightly open if AF was coming. Can you really wait until Sat., why not tomorrow first thing, I must know! LOL! I'm such a nut!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I tested 3 days after AF was due and got a faint line but thought it was EVAP because I looked late, did Clear Blue Digi same day and was negative, did a cheap one next day and negative. Doctor did one 4 days after AF was due and was negative. I tested again when I was 11 days late and got my :bfp: at dinner time!!:happydance:


----------



## wanabamummy

Aaahhhh sat morn is ages away!!! :rofl:

you know I'm rooting for you mrsk!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

wanabamummy said:


> Aaahhhh sat morn is ages away!!! :rofl:
> 
> you know I'm rooting for you mrsk!!



I agree!!! Do it now! :lol:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! I thought about doing it this morning but scared of the :bfn:. I will definitely do it tomorrow morning.

Funny thing, last night I dreamed that I was :bfp: and that I didnt believe it and ran and bought another test, still :bfp:. It was one of those dreams that seemed so real that you didnt want to wake up.:shrug: Im a believer and so I had been asking God to show me a sign to know when to test and if I am pregnant and myabe that was it. Ive never dreamed of being :bfp:??!

But on the other hand to play devils advocate, I said what if this is a cruel trick:cry:. Sorry to lay my emotions on you ladies! Thanks for ALL of your help!!! You all are the best!!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

brunettebimbo said:


> I tested 3 days after AF was due and got a faint line but thought it was EVAP because I looked late, did Clear Blue Digi same day and was negative, did a cheap one next day and negative. Doctor did one 4 days after AF was due and was negative. I tested again when I was 11 days late and got my :bfp: at dinner time!!:happydance:

That is so awesome brunettebimbo. That is a true testimony there. Did you have symptoms that made you think you were BFP?:thumbup:


----------



## Moorebetter

good luck mrs. brown :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

mrskcbrown said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I tested 3 days after AF was due and got a faint line but thought it was EVAP because I looked late, did Clear Blue Digi same day and was negative, did a cheap one next day and negative. Doctor did one 4 days after AF was due and was negative. I tested again when I was 11 days late and got my :bfp: at dinner time!!:happydance:
> 
> That is so awesome brunettebimbo. That is a true testimony there. Did you have symptoms that made you think you were BFP?:thumbup:Click to expand...

No not really. I had sore boobs and what I thought where period pains but apparently thats a sign of early pregnancy!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Anna1982

good luck mrs brown

with my second son I didnt get a bfp till the day after af was due, and that day I got a bfn in the morning and a bfp at bed time!


----------



## pinkycat

Iv got my fingers crossed for tomorrow, your symptoms sound good x x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks so much ladies! I went to get the HPT today, testing in AM, and Im so hoping this is finally it. This thread has been such an inspiration!


----------



## mandy121

oh glad i found this , af was due yesterday but tested lots from 8dpo lol and all neg even todays .. there is hope xx


----------



## wanabamummy

Your so patient!! I'd be pulling my hair our by now !! Fingers x'd for the morn!!!


----------



## mandy121

im nearly bald now and confused , i want bfp or af to come so i can start again lol


----------



## going_crazy

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks so much ladies! I went to get the HPT today, testing in AM, and Im so hoping this is finally it. This thread has been such an inspiration!

Good Luck Mrskcbrown....... can't wait to hear of your test result!!! :hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

@mandy: I hope you get your result soon. How many dpo are you? Are you ever late? I havent been late for the last 5 months (since seeing a fertility specialist and being put on clomid + metformin), prior to that I was diagnosed with PCOS (so of course I was irregular). Just hoping for a great outcome tomorrow.

@wanabmummy: I am going kind of crazy researching stuff online, LOL!

Have a great one!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I will say a liittle prayer for you tonight that you get those two lines, or that plus-sign in the am, my dear! No AF for 2 days (coming on 3), thats a wonderful sign. You deserve this, and don't you ever forget that, or give up hope!
:hugs:


----------



## midori1999

I really don't knowhow you have waited so long! I would have done a million tests by now!!! :blush:

Good luck, and let us know ASAP! x


----------



## moochacha

I think I'm more the exception than the rule but I only ever got one positive and it was really faint.
Now I'm almost 6weeks and I poas almost everyday and get negatives. Luckily I've had two blood tests that have come back positive.

Good luck and keep us updated hun I really hope that this is it for you!


----------



## mandy121

mrs brown im 14 dpo i think but i did get pos later on ov test so im hoping i ov later and got the egg then , but i dont lots tests and all neg and done digi today and not pregnant but i heard they not that sensative.. and still no af and no not late normaly 

good luck hun and ty all for giving me hope xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well ladies I tested this morning and I got a BFN. I just dont think this is going to happen for me, but thanks for all of your lovely positive responses. You all are great. I will call DR monday to see if she wants me to start provera to get period started and then metformin and clomid/provera. I know the routine, I could just diagnose myself.:-(

Im so glad DH wasnt home so that he didnt have to see the extreme sadness in my face. I feel like my prayers are just hitting the ceiling.:-(

Thanks again!


----------



## wanabamummy

Sorry Hun maybe the doc will do a blood test?!

Your only 3 days late, are you sure of ov date?


----------



## mrskcbrown

wanabamummy said:


> Sorry Hun maybe the doc will do a blood test?!
> 
> Your only 3 days late, are you sure of ov date?

Yeah Im sure I ovulated anywhere from Jan 31-Feb 4. I get ovulation pains for 2 days every month during those cycle days. My cycles are long as well, 32-34 days, and according to a 34 day cycle which is my longest cycle, I am 3 days late. I dont know:cry:


----------



## emz87

hey hun i didnt get my bfp until af was 2 weeks late when i was pg with my ds fxd for you hun x x


----------



## midori1999

I'm really sorry to hear this, but I guess there is still a little hope. Quite a few people don't test positive until a week or even up to three weeks after they are due. 

Good luck, I am sure it will happen for you eventually. It took my sister years to concieve her first, but her second came quite soon after trying. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies. I feel a little bit better, but still disappointed. Ive reread all the responses and trying to hold onto the hope that God can do anything. Ill let you all know what the DR says on monday. Maybe she will do a blood test, but you know some DRs are so hesitant on doing that!

Have a good saturday!


----------



## HopefulMom10

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks ladies. I feel a little bit better, but still disappointed. Ive reread all the responses and trying to hold onto the hope that God can do anything. Ill let you all know what the DR says on monday. Maybe she will do a blood test, but you know some DRs are so hesitant on doing that!
> 
> Have a good saturday!

Don't give up, mrsksbrown. I'm kind of in the same boat. I'm a week late for AF (aside from light spotting I've had, which I refuse to believe is AF), but haven't had a positive HPT yet. I have so many symptoms otherwise, and I'm rarely late for AF. I'm going to the doctor Tuesday, but in the meantime I'm going to do my best to keep the faith. I read so many posts where others say they get their HPTs so much later, and I'm hoping that it's the same thing with me. Hang in there!!


----------



## pinkribbon

I had a test done at the docs on the 22nd December and it said negative, and then on the 31st December I took 2 and both were positive. I don't know if that helps with your question any but maybe you're just testing too soon? 

I'm thinking if you got a BFP you're pregnant, double check with another one or go to the doctors. I didn't think false BFP really happened?

Anyways hope that helps and I hope you're up the duff!! x x


----------



## brunettebimbo

For a whole week including a hospital test mine where negative. I didn't get a positive until 11 days late! Maybe your hormones aren't strong enough yet.


----------



## RealityPuppet

I'm so sorry to hear that MRSKC. Don't give up! When it happens (and it will), your baby will be blessed to have such a great mother!


----------



## mrskcbrown

RealityPuppet said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that MRSKC. Don't give up! When it happens (and it will), your baby will be blessed to have such a great mother!

Thanks so much!! I really needed this today.:hugs:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Oh, sweetie, don't be discouraged...I felt like it was a lost cause once too, I know I sound like a broken record, but for 28 cycles, I struggled and it put me in a deep depression. Finally, I'm pregnant, and I know its because I didn't give up, I did my research, took Guifanesin, pumped DH full of the appropriate supplements, etc. It does take time, and I know it seems like you've been waiting forever...Be happy that you know you can get pregnant, that is a great advantage! Give DH time to "get things going."


----------



## mrskcbrown

alaskanwhitec said:


> Oh, sweetie, don't be discouraged...I felt like it was a lost cause once too, I know I sound like a broken record, but for 28 cycles, I struggled and it put me in a deep depression. Finally, I'm pregnant, and I know its because I didn't give up, I did my research, took Guifanesin, pumped DH full of the appropriate supplements, etc. It does take time, and I know it seems like you've been waiting forever...Be happy that you know you can get pregnant, that is a great advantage! Give DH time to "get things going."

Yeah and strangely I still feel like I am. I am calling DR on monday if no AF. I thought AF was here today, went to bathroom with a pad and it was just a lot of CM??!! Will keep you posted!!!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

No af is a good sign still. Hang in there, you know it took me and DH 16 cycles to conceive so give it time and try and make it fun. I know harder said then done but you can do it!


----------



## jessndoug

im still holding on to hope for you.if theres no af then there is always a chance.best of luck to you and your family


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well ladies still :af: so that means Im still in the running right?:thumbup: I have not retested and I am going to call the DR tomorrow to get her advice. My symptoms are still very crampy, (DH had to rub lower back today), lots of creamy CM, tiredness (but im always tired:haha:) and thats about it. Im holding onto that little bit of hope.:happydance:

@alaskan: I did use mucinex this time during ovulation so Im sure that helped, and DH takes his vitamins regularly:thumbup:. Think Im going to get him some fertiliblend too.:hugs:

@Kelly9: I remember your testimony, so I am holding onto that as well. Thanks sooo much!!!!!

@jessndoug: Thank you for keeping the faith with me. I need this support truly! You are so appreciated!!!


----------



## waitin4numb3

i had a lot of cm thats what made me test before i had planned too, wishing you all the luck in the world!xx


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Yeah, no AF, thats great! Boy, you got great patience with testing, I would have tested 10 times by now, LOL! Might be forward but have you checked your cervix? At 17 dpo when I got my BFP, it was soft, high and closed, it would always be lower, hard and slightly open if AF was coming....
:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

I'm holdin on to that bit of hope for you. Don't you give up. shoot, see if the doc can see you tomorrow too. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@alaskan: I checked the last few days and I havent really been able to reach it really, but its been soft, i think closed?? Ive only been checking this last week and half so not sure yet if I noticed the differences???? Yeah I have some patience dont I? I just dont like BFN's so Im going to see what the DOC tells me on tomorrow!!

@tickledpink: Thanks! Im keeping hope alive like Jesse Jackson says. Maybe she can see me tomorrow after work hmmm, I will suggest that!


----------



## ~chipper~

Hope this is it for you! Please keep us posted!


----------



## wanabamummy

Surely you should test before you go docs cos they will just tell you to do another test! Soo exciting!!!


----------



## midori1999

I really wish you the best with this. I would be doing a million tests a day until I either got a BFP or AF though, you must have the patience of a _saint_! 

Have you tried the digital tests that say 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant'? I found I got a BFP on those even befoe the early pregnancy tests. 

Best of luck at the doctors. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies:flower::

Well still no AF. I called the DR and she said to wait another week:shrug:! They wont do a blood test or anything until then! She says that I may have ovulated late? I dont really think so because I know my ovulation pains that I get _every_ cycle! This is so frustrating. Im losing hope:nope:.

I really dont know what to think anymore. So frustrated. I have the strong will not to test because I think I will just get a BFN anyway. I may test soon, not sure the day:shrug:.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Still no AF, thats great, you're still in the running. I think you should go get a FRER and test again, believe it or not, the urine tests in doctor's offices tend to be less accurate than these so you should get one, (or two). Have you ever been this late since TTC? Wow, this is soooo exciting! Praying for you!
:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

alaskanwhitec said:


> Still no AF, thats great, you're still in the running. I think you should go get a FRER and test again, believe it or not, the urine tests in doctor's offices tend to be less accurate than these so you should get one, (or two). Have you ever been this late since TTC? Wow, this is soooo exciting! Praying for you!
> :hugs:

Well here's the deal. I went to a RE last July because DH and I wanted a baby. So she tested me and found out I have PCOS, and this is why I wasnt getting a cycle as often as I should. She also tested DH who has low morphology. Then she put me on metformin and clomid, and since sept, my cycles have been regular. Every 32-34 days. Now January when I got AF, I didnt take clomid but I continued on metformin, just because I was tired of taking the clomid and I think it was thickening my CM. 

I have skipped a few metformin pills in january just to error but I have done this as well other months and I still would get my AF. So now Im starting to doubt myself because maybe if I didnt miss those pills, I would have gotten my af??:shrug: I guess Im just starting to play the blame game. One thing I do know is that I did ovulate. I know those pains monthly and I notate them on my calendar every month and then surely 2 weeks later my cycle comes.

Yesterday I felt a lil twinge in my BB but I just said thats my mind playing tricks on me. I just have a lot of CM, pressure in tummy, and yesterday my back hurt so bad, I thought AF was here and I had DH to rub it. Usually when that happens, its my AF, but nothing. Maybe I will buy another FRER. How accurate are those Answer tests??? 

Sorry this is so long but just wanted to give you all some background too. You all have been the best and so supportive, I didnt even expect this thread to get this long. I thought 2 pages max!:happydance:

Thanks!
Lady in Waiting!!:thumbup:


----------



## CountryDarlin

I think this is your month MrsKC:) I'll be saying a prayer for you.

As for me, we werent even trying, I'm actually on ortho lo, but my moms really fertile (10 kids!) so its possible. I was due for af yesterday, and nothing. I usually get streaking or SOMETHING, but so far nada. Ive never had bleeding between periods, but I had bright red almost 2 wks after my LP. Ive had cramps all month, my bbs are sore and have been all month, nips very sensitive, lightheaded, tired in the afternoon, and yes, very moody & easily annoyed by DH:blush: I had a negative test today at the health dept, & they just said its hormones, but I feel different! :shrug:They want to switch my bc and test in 2 wks, but I dont want to take bc if I'm preggo. If its not showing up by next wk, would it show in a blood test?
(even though we werent trying, if I am I'll be tickled pink. I love babies:))


----------



## midori1999

I got a BFP with a digital test before a first response.


----------



## littledolphie

I am in the same boat as you, though i didnt bother testing until after i was a few days late. Now i am 12 days late and trying to wait till the weekend to retest! 

Best of luck!!!


----------



## CountryDarlin

Let us know what happens littledolphie! Good luck:)


----------



## littledolphie

Thank you. I will. The waiting is driving me CRAZY though! lol


----------



## CountryDarlin

I know how you feel...I'm like either af get here now or give me a :bfp:!! lol I only have one test left and its gonna be hard keepin my hands off it til the weekend


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey littledolphie and countrydarlin:flower:

The wait is ridiculous but I do know that God can do anything. Im just being patient. I think I will test again on friday if still no AF.

@littledolphie: did you contact your DR? If so what did they say?:hugs:


----------



## littledolphie

I am planning on making an appointment for Monday of next week (the 1st) since I have that day off anyway but only if they will give me a blood pregnancy test or i get a BFP because i dont think they will really do much. 

I really don't like going to the Drs especially the ob/gyn lmao. I guess if i am i will have to get used to it. 

My husband and I weren't really trying. We decided a few months ago that i would stop taking bcp because he has a condition that might make it very hard for me to get pregnant, if not impossible. So my af being a no show REALLY took us both by surprise. With each BFN i can't help but get a little sad. My sister recommended i wait a week from the last test (this past Friday) to take another. So that is what i am trying to do. I am very impatient though and every time a symptom comes and goes (like the soarness in my breasts) i get kind of worried it is all in my head.

But here i am 13 days late...........lol.

I am glad to see i am not alone in this experiance though sorry for the frusteration i know both you and country darlin are going through (same as me) I hope you both get your positive results soon!!!


----------



## clairibell88

Hi guys

well arent i glad Mrs K showed me this thread

i too am in the same boat. I got a bfn 3 days before af was due, a bfn a day after 

still waiting ..... no af yet


----------



## x-ginge-x

How interesting, read the thread from start to end and MrsKc I hope you get your BFP cos you damn well deserve it :) :hug: im 2 days late with the last BFN on the Day AF was due, waiting for ebay cheapies to come then will test again :)


----------



## littledolphie

My hubby just bought me the regular clear blue easy tests. They are probably more sensitive than the hospital tests my sis gave me (she showed a faint positive when she was 6 weeks pregs. nothing before on these tests. Now she has a beautiful baby girl!)

Hopefully i will get my BFP soon! Waiting is driving me nuts!

Lots of luck ladies!!!


----------



## moochacha

littledolphie said:


> My hubby just bought me the regular clear blue easy tests. They are probably more sensitive than the hospital tests my sis gave me (she showed a faint positive when she was 6 weeks pregs. nothing before on these tests. Now she has a beautiful baby girl!)
> 
> Hopefully i will get my BFP soon! Waiting is driving me nuts!
> 
> Lots of luck ladies!!!

Oh how did it go? Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Oh you're so stubborn MrsKC, how can you do this me and wait until Friday to test, I can't take it anymore! :dohh:
Tee hee hee!:haha:
I must ask, are you feeling any unusual symptoms? Any at all?


----------



## mrskcbrown

alaskanwhitec said:


> Oh you're so stubborn MrsKC, how can you do this me and wait until Friday to test, I can't take it anymore! :dohh:
> Tee hee hee!:haha:
> I must ask, are you feeling any unusual symptoms? Any at all?

Hey. Well my cervix is still high, soft, and I believe closed. I cant stick my finger in it:shrug:. My symptoms come and go, the one steady thing I have is crampy tummy, fatigue but i told you im always tired??:shrug: Sorry, I want to test sooner, but Im so scared:cry:. Thats why im waiting until friday. Im tired but will be back on tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## jeannaann

I am in the same situation!! I will be a full week late tomorrow all hpt have been BFN!! I have an appointment for Friday for blood work! I am going batty! I am a poas addict and hope to know one way or the other soon! Good Luck to you!!


----------



## jeannaann

I am in the same boat! I am going batty! I am a week late and all I am getting are BFN!! I am going in Friday for a blood test.....so I am praying that I get my BFP!! I have been hearing a lot of stories about late BFPs, so I am still hopeful! AF is NEVER late so I know something is going on and I have soooooo many symptoms!! Good Luck to you!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

MrsKC,
Well, I like how that cervix sounds, in my TTC days, I was constantly checking my cervix, so I feel I'm a self-proclaimed expert on the subject, LOL.
So is it crampy tummy or crampy uterus? Either one unfortuneatly mimics either start of AF or early pregnancy, thats what I hated. The fact that premenstrual symptoms and early preg symptoms seem to be the same sometimes, arrrgggh! But AF being 6 days late and the way your cervix sounds just gets me all hopeful and excited for you. I am rooting for you, because I know exactly what your going through, and so know you will be joining us preggos soon, I feel it! Still saying prayers!


----------



## rxqueen

Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind me posting here. I have been TTC for 4 months after a mc. I am currently 15 dpo, all tests are coming up negative, but really holding on to hope at the moment! 

Just wondering if anyone has had this happen? AF was due yesterday, and have had some starnge sharp cramping since around 6 dpo, is this normal? 

Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks in advance xx


----------



## alaskanwhitec

RXQueen,
Don't be discouraged, do you know when you O'ed? If you are preggo you may have implanted late and might not have produced enough HCG for standard HPT's to pick up. FRER is a pretty sensitive test. What test did you use?
And where are you feeling your cramping and what kind of cramping are you experiencing? 
No AF yet is a good sign, your still in the running! Yay!


----------



## Adelaide

Yep!
I got BFN's up until 7 days after AF was late :)


----------



## emz87

rxqueen said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind me posting here. I have been TTC for 4 months after a mc. I am currently 15 dpo, all tests are coming up negative, but really holding on to hope at the moment!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had this happen? AF was due yesterday, and have had some starnge sharp cramping since around 6 dpo, is this normal?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks in advance xx

hey hun i didnt get my bfp with my son until af was 2 weeks late and this time round af was 3 days late so you still have a very good chance hun!!!


----------



## Trying4ababy

I tested at 16 dpo and got a bfn I didn't get a bfp until 21 dpo


----------



## littledolphie

UHG i am losing my mind! I couldnt wait (darn that husband of mine for buying the tests yestarday) I took one when i got home. For me FMU or later doesnt make much difference since i wake up constantly to pee at night.

Anyway yet again BFN...and i am now two weeks late (23 dpo). 

I called my MIL last night. She is a nurse and worked for a ob/gyn for a long while. She told me that some women just test late, and it is still possible. To try to wait it out or ask my dr to PLEASE give me the blood test early. Many wont until it has been 30 days. 

My symptoms come and go and are as follows. My bbs hurt quite a bit in the afternoon and evenings, though they are a lot less sensitive in the morning. I have had a few occurances of "sour stomach" but it isnt a daily thing. Sometimes when i eat after ward i almost throw up a tiny bit. (gross as it is, but its like i burp and stuff comes up) followed by sour stomch for a bit then gone. This has happened about 4 times or so in the past couple of weeks. Occasionally i get dizzy. I am not able to sleep through the night, though i have always had sleep issues. they have been worse lately. (very bad around the week i was ovulating and then again very bad starting this past Saturday). I smell everything and every smell i smell either makes my mouth water or annoys the crap out of me or make me want to gag. Some smells i think arent even there. I am very irritable the past two days. Annoyed with hubby over things that he isnt even doing. I want to cry and scream all at the same time. *sigh* 

Mostly i am just SOOOO frusterated.


----------



## sincerevon

I completely understand how you feel MrsKC. I'm on CD 32 of a normally 28/29 day cycle. I am completely exhausted, and am showing a few signs of pregnancy. I'm just WAY to scared to test. I'm going to wait until Sunday if AF doesn't show by then. I have these pulling feelings in both of my sides, and I had the same thing during my successful cycle. So :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## dlou

Hey everyone, 

I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing but I'm SO glad I found this thread!

AF was due on 20th but didn't come and hasn't made a hint of appearing anytime soon! So I'm now 5 days late.

About 10dpo I spotted a bit, dark brown and totally unusual for me and it lasted 4 days.

I'm tired, nauseous, going to the bathroom lots.

But I've done 3 hpts and got 3 BFN!!

The last test was on monday, so 16dpo and I've been too scared to test again and just end up disappointed.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you ladies, I hope you get that all important BFP soon!!


x


----------



## mrskcbrown

dlou said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing but I'm SO glad I found this thread!
> 
> AF was due on 20th but didn't come and hasn't made a hint of appearing anytime soon! So I'm now 5 days late.
> 
> About 10dpo I spotted a bit, dark brown and totally unusual for me and it lasted 4 days.
> 
> I'm tired, nauseous, going to the bathroom lots.
> 
> But I've done 3 hpts and got 3 BFN!!
> 
> The last test was on monday, so 16dpo and I've been too scared to test again and just end up disappointed.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you ladies, I hope you get that all important BFP soon!!
> 
> 
> x

:flower:Hi! It looks like I have started a trend here. Not sure how great it is but it is what it is right?:thumbup:

Im so sorry that we are all going through this. I dont understand why AF is acting so crazy but still giving us BFN's???
@dlou: did your dr consider those 4 days a lighter than normal period? As for me, I have had nothing, not one single red drop!:shrug: Im just riding out the wave. Im praying that we receive answers soon. I will be in contact with the DR on next weds if no af or bfp. Thanks for the support ladies!:hugs:


----------



## littledolphie

Im in your boat MrsKC. Not one tiny little drop here either though quite a bit of cm (gross) keeps tricking me out and i run to the bathroom to see if AF is here. Nodda. 

Yet still BFN on the test front. I cried about it last night depite my attempt not to. lol. I will test again Saturday (this time waking up not drinking a thing and trying to hold it in as long as i can) I am afraid to test again because i am almost EXPECTING a BFN. I seriously think that my AF is on strike or something. 

Good luck to all you ladies. I hope we all get the BFP we are hoping for!


----------



## littledolphie

Also i think you may have started a club MrsKC. Maybe we should name it? Lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

littledolphie said:


> Also i think you may have started a club MrsKC. Maybe we should name it? Lol.

Yeah how do we go about making this a TTC group?:shrug:


----------



## littledolphie

I think that would be a good idea. We were all drawn to this post going through the same thing. Plus i am new here so id like to make some TTC buddies :)


----------



## rxqueen

Thanks for your replies girls :)

Well still no AF, which is promising!! But I took a first response test this morning which promises accurate results 6 days before expected period, and I got a BFN :(

I am so disappointed, my partner and I want this baby more than anything, so I'm just really hoping I ovulated late.

The cramps I am getting feel like sharp pulling and twisting in my uterus, which at first I thought may be implantation cramping, but I'm not so sure anymore.

Thaks for your support girls and I hope we all get our BFP's soon :)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Gee, I feel for all you ladies in the "No AF, No BFP" Club. I know some things can make you not menstruate like changes in weight and/or metabolism and certain medications. Any of that apply? Best of luck to you all though, I do understand the frustration.

MrsKC, is it testing day yet? Ha ha! Everyday, I log on to B n B and see you still in the running and I get a warm fuzzy feeling!:haha:

Babydust to all TTC ladies!


----------



## CountryDarlin

Well AF showed up w a vengeance on monday night, so I guess no :bfp:.I guess it was just my bc acting up. Even though we weren't trying, and trying to wait a few years, I'm still a bit disappointed.  The nurse did say to take a test in 2 wks aways, because you can have a period while pregnant.
GL to all yall!:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

rxqueen said:


> Thanks for your replies girls :)
> 
> Well still no AF, which is promising!! But I took a first response test this morning which promises accurate results 6 days before expected period, and I got a BFN :(
> 
> I am so disappointed, my partner and I want this baby more than anything, so I'm just really hoping I ovulated late.
> 
> The cramps I am getting feel like sharp pulling and twisting in my uterus, which at first I thought may be implantation cramping, but I'm not so sure anymore.
> 
> Thaks for your support girls and I hope we all get our BFP's soon :)

First response does say that but I got BFN for a whole week and I was 3 days late to begin with! I then used a Boots own brand at 11 days late and got my :bfp: Don't give up hope just yet, your hormones might not have risen early enough.


----------



## dlou

Brunettebimbo your story gives me a lot of hope! I hope that happens for us all.

MrsKC, well I have my doctors appointment tomorrow, so we'll see what she makes of it. But there's no way in my mind that it could have been AF, it was too light and dry - if that makes sense. No more than a tablespoon per day for 4 days. I thought it could be implantation bleeding - but surely if it was I would have had a BFP by now?!

Still no AF though, so maybe it could happen.

I had a mc last year at 12 weeks but didn't find out I was pregnant until 8 weeks as I had what looked like AF in the first month.

Fingers crossed for us all.

I will let you know what my doctor has to say tomorrow - she's probably just gonna think I'm crazy!!

xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

alaskanwhitec said:


> Gee, I feel for all you ladies in the "No AF, No BFP" Club. I know some things can make you not menstruate like changes in weight and/or metabolism and certain medications. Any of that apply? Best of luck to you all though, I do understand the frustration.
> 
> MrsKC, is it testing day yet? Ha ha! Everyday, I log on to B n B and see you still in the running and I get a warm fuzzy feeling!:haha:
> 
> Babydust to all TTC ladies!

Yep Im still in the running[-o&lt;! I will test in the morning. 8 days late today!:happydance: I also have a drs appt next thursday if still no af. Im just not stressing about it. It is what it is.:dohh::ignore: How do I make this a TTC group?:hugs:


----------



## dlou

Hi MrsKC

Just an update, well I just got back from the Drs and she did a test there - another BFN!

She didn't seem convinced by the result either, in her words "why else would a young, healthy person who never had problems before, suddenly miss a period?".

So she ordered an early blood test. Should get the results some time next week (good old NHS) and hopefully that will explain what's going on!

I'm still feeling nauseous, crampy, going to the bathroom lots and sleepy. And most importantly, no AF!

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## clairibell88

HEY LADIES

thought i should let you know

my af was due last saturday the 20th 

i tested the thurs before and got bfn and the sat and sunda bfn tested on wed bfn

and tested today BFP!!!


----------



## dlou

Ooh! Congratulations! That's exciting as it means your AF was due the same day as me, but it took you til now to get a BFP?

Did you have any symptoms?
X


----------



## clairibell88

yes it took me til now

no no symptoms at all xxx


----------



## lottie7

That happened when I was pregnant with my daughter - she is now a healthy 5 year old!

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

dlou said:


> Ooh! Congratulations! That's exciting as it means your AF was due the same day as me, but it took you til now to get a BFP?
> 
> Did you have any symptoms?
> X

I was due on on 6th February and didn't get my :bfp: until the 17th! It can happen :)


----------



## dlou

Thanks Brunettebimbo

Did you notice any symptoms before your BFP?

Just I am recognising how I am feeling from when I was pg last year.

But not sure if I'm imagining it!!

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

dlou said:


> Thanks Brunettebimbo
> 
> Did you notice any symptoms before your BFP?
> 
> Just I am recognising how I am feeling from when I was pg last year.
> 
> But not sure if I'm imagining it!!
> 
> xxx

I just felt like AF was going to arrive! Sore Boobs and Cramps!!


----------



## dlou

Well AF is 7 days late today (if you count the day it was due) but I got another BFN today.
But yeah, I'm definitely not feeling right.
In my last pg I didn't find out til 8 weeks - really hoping that's not the case this time as I'll drive myself crazy!
I just want a BFP or AF! This weird grey area is so confusing!

Thanks for all your advice ladies! I hope I'll be announcing a BFP soon!!

xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

clairibell88 said:


> HEY LADIES
> 
> thought i should let you know
> 
> my af was due last saturday the 20th
> 
> i tested the thurs before and got bfn and the sat and sunda bfn tested on wed bfn
> 
> and tested today BFP!!!

:happydance::happydance:Someone has gotten their BFP:happydance::happydance:

I am so excited and eager to test now. So you were about 6 days late huh? I am 9 days and I will test in the morning. I have started getting sore breasts now so hopefully thats a good sign!:happydance:

Way to go!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Zo23

Mrskcbrown,

Do you have to take provera every month? This probably wont matter as you are going to get your BFP this month but just in case...

I was also diagnosed with PCOS and was put on the provera/clomid/metformin train. I used those medicines for 4 months until I went and got a second opinion at a fertility clinic. That doctor told me that if my fertility medicine (clomid) had been working properly, then I wouldn't have to take provera every month. He then the switched me to femara which worked wonderfully. 

As I said, this doesn't have anything to do with you as you are going to get a BFP.


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck Mrsk,
will keep my fingers crossed that you get your :bfp: soon xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Zo23 said:


> Mrskcbrown,
> 
> Do you have to take provera every month? This probably wont matter as you are going to get your BFP this month but just in case...
> 
> I was also diagnosed with PCOS and was put on the provera/clomid/metformin train. I used those medicines for 4 months until I went and got a second opinion at a fertility clinic. That doctor told me that if my fertility medicine (clomid) had been working properly, then I wouldn't have to take provera every month. He then the switched me to femara which worked wonderfully.
> 
> As I said, this doesn't have anything to do with you as you are going to get a BFP.

Hi I agree I am going to get my BFP when I test in the morning!:happydance: Umm when I was first diagnosed with PCOS, she started that cycle with Provera which was in september. During that month, I took clomid + metformin. Every other month after that oct-jan, I only took Metformin +clomid and no provera. This last cycle I only took metformin as I was thinking that the clomid was probably making my cm too thick. So I wanted to give it a try without it. Ive heard of many getting BFPS with metformin only. 

(Ive taken femara once in the past and did not try it these last few cycles. Hopefully I wont need it!)

Also another thing, I would never get AF with clomid alone.:shrug: Once they paired it with metformin, I got my cycle every month. 

So thanks for the support. I believe I will get my BFP too. Yesterday and today my BB's are getting sore so that has to be a good sign right???:shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well another bfn for me. I decided to test now because I was thinking, surely if I am bfp it would show up at 8-9 days late! But nope and not sure why my bbs are tender maybe af is trying to come? I used a digital and it clearly said "not pregnant"! So I guess I won't test again until next Thursday at the dr. I know you all said to keep believing but I can tell you that hope has now went out the door. I just want my cycle now! 
Congrats to all u ladies with bfp's and hugs to those like me just waiting. 

I'm so over getting a bfp!!!!:~{

I also held my pee from 6am-3pm because I teach and for some reason I couldn't get a break today:-(.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Oh my MrsKC! Sore boobies, thats an excellent sign! I feel real good about you testing tomorrow, I have kept you in my prayers every night. You mentioned you had CM issues in a recent post, so did I, I used guifanesin the last two cycles before getting my BFP, and you mentioned you started using Mucinex recently, perhaps that remedied an issue that kept you from getting pregnant, and you just very well might be now! I'm a believer in that stuff! But....It could have just solely been the "man upstairs." Hee hee. I'll (we'll never know)! Loads and loads of Babydust to you, and the other gals posting on this thread who are "in limbo."
alaskanwhitecocoa


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Oh MrsKC, I was slowly typing my post when you posted your last one. I am sooooo sorry sweetie, what is really going on here? I thought for sure you would get a BFP. Don't give up, lots of ladies get BFN's later in their cycles then you are and end up getting a BFP. Do you have another test for the am, or are you taking a break on testing. Gee honey, again, so sorry, I really want this for you, you deserve it!


----------



## mrskcbrown

alaskanwhitec said:


> Oh MrsKC, I was slowly typing my post when you posted your last one. I am sooooo sorry sweetie, what is really going on here? I thought for sure you would get a BFP. Don't give up, lots of ladies get BFN's later in their cycles then you are and end up getting a BFP. Do you have another test for the am, or are you taking a break on testing. Gee honey, again, so sorry, I really want this for you, you deserve it!

Its ok. Ive come to terms with the fact that I will not get my BFP this month. Looking at my chart its almost time for my fertile period again, but now its going to be thrown off and I dont even know when I will O in March.:growlmad: Im just so tired of it all.:nope: You all can stop praying, wishing and hoping, this just isnt my time and thats fine.

I just wonder why God would give me the desire and then not fulfill it?:shrug: Ive always wanted 4 children, now that I get married, I cant. Now that Im married, my DH has fertility issues mixed with mines and it just sucks.:cry::cry: Im literally crying like a baby.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I know its not your first choice, sweetie, but there is IUI, if you decide to go that route. Its not the end. I got so frustrated with my DH having an almost non-existant sperm count, I even went as far asking him if he would consider his brother a sperm donor. Lots of stress and turmoil, I wasn't sure our relationship was going to survive. Its going to get really rough, before it gets better. If you can endure these rough times, you can handle everything. I like to remind myself, "It can't rain all the time." Don't give up, honey!


----------



## mrskcbrown

alaskanwhitec said:


> I know its not your first choice, sweetie, but there is IUI, if you decide to go that route. Its not the end. I got so frustrated with my DH having an almost non-existant sperm count, I even went as far asking him if he would consider his brother a sperm donor. Lots of stress and turmoil, I wasn't sure our relationship was going to survive. Its going to get really rough, before it gets better. If you can endure these rough times, you can handle everything. I like to remind myself, "It can't rain all the time." Don't give up, honey!

Thanks so much. The DR has given us the go ahead for IUI, so I am going to talk with DH and see if we can get that going for either this month or april. We were trying to wait until june which is our anniversary and if we didnt get BFP by then we would do it. Initially we were going to do it in Jan, but once again decided to wait. Im going to try it, but its going to be so crushing to pay that money and possibly not get a BFP. I dont know if Im ready for that emotional turmoil. Its like gambling and losing apprx $700:shrug: 

I was at a party tonite and there were 2 pregnant women there, I was SO JEALOUS! I know thats bad but I really was and I have to be honest!:-(
Well anyway, I see you are progressing nicely. Im happy about that!:hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

You where 8 days late when you tested? Remember I didn't get my :bfp: until 11 days late.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

brunettebimbo said:


> You where 8 days late when you tested? Remember I didn't get my :bfp: until 11 days late.:hugs:

Ok so maybe huh? LOL. I am 11/12 days late today. Dh seems to think I am but I dont really have any symptoms. Just bb's sore and that only comes and goes, and lower backaches (especially in the mornings on the way to work). Im not really symptoms spotting but DH said my cervix was soft and that I am creamy:blush:??? Anyway, DH seems to think that I am but I really dont. Thanks for the reminder though, trying to keep hope alive!!!:hugs:


----------



## Inlalaland

mrskcbrown said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> You where 8 days late when you tested? Remember I didn't get my :bfp: until 11 days late.:hugs:
> 
> Ok so maybe huh? LOL. I am 11/12 days late today. Dh seems to think I am but I dont really have any symptoms. Just bb's sore and that only comes and goes, and lower backaches (especially in the mornings on the way to work). Im not really symptoms spotting but DH said my cervix was soft and that I am creamy:blush:??? Anyway, DH seems to think that I am but I really dont. Thanks for the reminder though, trying to keep hope alive!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

You got me all weepy at work, lol! I will tell you this, sometimes husbands know. My hubby "knew" before I did for our son and this new baby. He was telling me all last week to take a test but I didn't because I didn't believe him :) I just wanted to tell you that I'm praying for you, that God is in control of the situation and He will put things into place for you to have this baby, whether it be money for IUI or a baby in your tummy. Ok, now I really am crying!


----------



## tickledpink3

mrskcbrown said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> Oh MrsKC, I was slowly typing my post when you posted your last one. I am sooooo sorry sweetie, what is really going on here? I thought for sure you would get a BFP. Don't give up, lots of ladies get BFN's later in their cycles then you are and end up getting a BFP. Do you have another test for the am, or are you taking a break on testing. Gee honey, again, so sorry, I really want this for you, you deserve it!
> 
> Its ok. Ive come to terms with the fact that I will not get my BFP this month. Looking at my chart its almost time for my fertile period again, but now its going to be thrown off and I dont even know when I will O in March.:growlmad: Im just so tired of it all.:nope: You all can stop praying, wishing and hoping, this just isnt my time and thats fine.
> 
> I just wonder why God would give me the desire and then not fulfill it?:shrug: Ive always wanted 4 children, now that I get married, I cant. Now that Im married, my DH has fertility issues mixed with mines and it just sucks.:cry::cry: Im literally crying like a baby.Click to expand...

 I'm not going to stop praying, wishing, and hoping. Because sooner or later (we hope sooner) it is going to be your time and we will still be here cheering for you. I haven't forgotten you goin to see the doc on Thursday neitha :haha: I expect some bloods to be drawn. And look what you've done. Keep it up and we will be testifying and shoutin in this thread. :loopy: Inlalaland said it best. Hugs mrskcbrown


----------



## thelistkeeper

OK, I have been reading this thread... Just wanted to say don't give up! It will happen! I did not test positive with my son, now 11 years old, till I was 6 weeks along! He was a shy sticky bean! In fact, I even had a BLOOD test negative at 5 weeks! So it happens... Now will my DD, who is 5 going on 6 now, I tested the day my AF was due, digital test, then went and had blood drawn and levels were only at 50, then they were at 4,000 by the next week! So some just start off slower than others! Good luck and sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

:flower:@inlalaland: thanks so much for you care and concern. I do believe that it will happen as well but when you have been waiting so long, you feel like it is never going to happen. We called yesterday to begin the proceedings for IUI but the DR is so booked that we cant see her until May 4:nope:! They are the only fertility center in the memphis metro area, so we have no choice but to wait. maybe we will get :bfp: before then:shrug:, hopefully we will. Thanks and congrats on your new baby coming!

@tickeledpink: Yes we will shout:happydance: if I am BFP. If not, back to the drawing board. You are so sweet!!! How is the baby progressing?

@thelistkeeper:thanks so much. I think its going to happen too, just dont know when but I guess it isnt for me to know.:shrug: Im holding onto my little ounce of hope. Thanks so much!

thanks to everyone on this board. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## littledolphie

Hi Ladies. Sorry i havent been on in a while. I havent been to work since last Weds.

I still have no AF but tested Neg again last Saturday. I experianced a TINY bit of spotting Saturday night thinking i was getting my AF but it stopped and now nothing.

I have no clue what is going on.

Congrats to those who got their BFP. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

littledolphie said:


> Hi Ladies. Sorry i havent been on in a while. I havent been to work since last Weds.
> 
> I still have no AF but tested Neg again last Saturday. I experianced a TINY bit of spotting Saturday night thinking i was getting my AF but it stopped and now nothing.
> 
> I have no clue what is going on.
> 
> Congrats to those who got their BFP. :)

Hey! When are you going to the DR?


----------



## littledolphie

I am going to try to get in there Saturday. I am waiting for a nurse to call me back.

I still feel mostly normal. my BBs actually hurt less. I still get sick to my stomach though and i threw up a little yestarday morning. *shrugs* i dont know what is going on!

How are you feeling?


----------



## mrskcbrown

@littledolphie: I dont know how Im feeling. Fine I guess. Nothing out of the ordinary. Still some dizziness, tired, some bb twinges and DH says I eat a lot but not sure if those are signs and at this point I dont even care. Im realizing that its very late for a BFP. Just wishing I get my cycle:shrug:.


----------



## littledolphie

Techincally it would be too late to concider being pregnant for me too, but there really is no other exlpination. My cycle has always been very regular. Mostly i am just frusterated and want to know what is going on. I am still going to test again this week. I have been hearing a lot of stories about women who have not tested positive until well after 2 weeks late. *shrugs* I dont know.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

MrsKC, 
You are a mystery, lol! No AF, huh! You might be one of those gals it just might not be registering on an HPT yet. I still have a real funny feeling, something good is going on in you or is about too! 
I've been a stranger, I know....Just saw my hyperactive child on the big screen yesterday, doing the "running man" and all! Tee hee! Wouldn't stay still for nothing. It was such a great ultrasound, we had fun...You're next!
I hope you get some straight answers from your doc at your appt, good luck to you!


----------



## Lilly12

I too am late for AF.. 14 days to be exact.
Never been more than 1 day late for my AF, so this is quite weird.
I did bleed a little when I was 5 days late, it was red, but for only 1 day with a little brownish spotting afterwards for 2 days. (tmi)

I feel weird...tested yesterday and 2 days before that with a cvs brand digital test..BFN..of course.
I don't have an appetite for "real" food, but I am craving sweets badly! I usually don't eat much sweets , so this is new for me.
Also I was experiencing cramping but that kind of faded , now my tummy just feels weird on the left side...

good luck to all you ladies!!
:dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

alaskanwhitec said:


> MrsKC,
> You are a mystery, lol! No AF, huh! You might be one of those gals it just might not be registering on an HPT yet. I still have a real funny feeling, something good is going on in you or is about too!
> I've been a stranger, I know....Just saw my hyperactive child on the big screen yesterday, doing the "running man" and all! Tee hee! Wouldn't stay still for nothing. It was such a great ultrasound, we had fun...You're next!
> I hope you get some straight answers from your doc at your appt, good luck to you!

Yeah maybe I am "one of those gals", LOL:haha:. 

That is so awesome that you got to see your baby!!! I am happy for you. How did DH react?

I think my DR will be pretty forward with me, my RE and my Ob/GYN are both great.

@Lilly: I am praying for you! Are you going to the DRs? Dont you hate the wait????

Thanks for always thinking and praying for me!!!


----------



## littledolphie

I spotted again a little last night. Saturday night and last night i got just the littlest bit of pink on the tp...then it stopped. I dont know what is going on, but i am really worried.

I had a chat with a very condesending nurse last night. I wanted to pop her one. But anyway i will probably go in saturday.


----------



## mrskcbrown

littledolphie said:


> I spotted again a little last night. Saturday night and last night i got just the littlest bit of pink on the tp...then it stopped. I dont know what is going on, but i am really worried.
> 
> I had a chat with a very condesending nurse last night. I wanted to pop her one. But anyway i will probably go in saturday.

Littledolphie, maybe you need to be prescribed some provera to get your cycle started? That always works for me until I started metformin and then it came like clockwork every month. Have you retested?

**Update: My RE called and told me that she is calling the pharmacist and putting in a prescription for me for provera. No blood test or nothing! Im pissed because I already have a script for this and I could have already been doing this treatment!!! Instead, Ive wasted 14 days for nothing!
So now I take this crap for 10 days, then when I get cycle take femara or clomid, then wait to O, then 2 WW, and probably another BFN:-(. Argghhh, Im am so frickin angry right now!!!!

I go to ob/gyn tomorrow for my yearly appt and im sure she will urine test me anyway. Im glad because Im sick of pissing my money away.

Have a good day!


----------



## Inlalaland

:hugs: sending hugs your way!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@inlalaland: thanks for the hugs, I need them.

Im so disgusted at this point! DH says this morning we have been trying to have a baby almost since we met and that was June 2008, and now its MArch 2010. Nothing. I take all these meds, Nothing. DH has semen analysis, nothing. I dont even know what to do from this point. To add fire to the pain, I have to go to the ob/gyn for my yearly, just to see more pregnant women, its like a slap in the face. No offense to any of you, because I am so HAPPY about your BFP's!!:flower:
Maybe we are too old now. He is 36 and I am 35, maybe we should just stop while we are ahead. :cry:


----------



## Inlalaland

mrskcbrown said:


> @inlalaland: thanks for the hugs, I need them.
> 
> Im so disgusted at this point! DH says this morning we have been trying to have a baby almost since we met and that was June 2008, and now its MArch 2010. Nothing. I take all these meds, Nothing. DH has semen analysis, nothing. I dont even know what to do from this point. To add fire to the pain, I have to go to the ob/gyn for my yearly, just to see more pregnant women, its like a slap in the face. No offense to any of you, because I am so HAPPY about your BFP's!!:flower:
> Maybe we are too old now. He is 36 and I am 35, maybe we should just stop while we are ahead. :cry:

You're not too old. My mom had my youngest brother when she was 35. It took me and my husband about 2 years to get to this point. I never charted or anything like that. We just decided to "see what happens". So for a while I thought nothing was going to happen. I mean, i never missed a period, never had a cycle go longer than 32 days, nothing. So this was a small surprise for me. I know it's so cliche to say but when it's your time, it will happen and not a moment before. You know how God works, in his own time, in his own way.

Any good news from the gyn?


----------



## SweetSamantha

Hi, my name is Samantha and I'm new here to this thread. As of today, I am 17 days late. I wasn't ttc, and being late for my period has caught me off guard. I keep getting this negative sign on all the tests, I just don't understand . I finally gave in an called the doctor, and I have an appointment Tuesday. I hope all you ladies get your positive that you so greatly deserve. I'm on the wall here, I wasn't trying, but I wouldn't mind being pregnant. I love my fiancé very much, and having children with him would be a dream come true.


----------



## mrskcbrown

SweetSamantha said:


> Hi, my name is Samantha and I'm new here to this thread. As of today, I am 17 days late. I wasn't ttc, and being late for my period has caught me off guard. I keep getting this negative sign on all the tests, I just don't understand . I finally gave in an called the doctor, and I have an appointment Tuesday. I hope all you ladies get your positive that you so greatly deserve. I'm on the wall here, I wasn't trying, but I wouldn't mind being pregnant. I love my fiancé very much, and having children with him would be a dream come true.

Hey sweet samantha!

So glad that you are here and I hope your stay is short and you get your BFP quickly. GL to you and fiance!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Inlalaland said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> @inlalaland: thanks for the hugs, I need them.
> 
> Im so disgusted at this point! DH says this morning we have been trying to have a baby almost since we met and that was June 2008, and now its MArch 2010. Nothing. I take all these meds, Nothing. DH has semen analysis, nothing. I dont even know what to do from this point. To add fire to the pain, I have to go to the ob/gyn for my yearly, just to see more pregnant women, its like a slap in the face. No offense to any of you, because I am so HAPPY about your BFP's!!:flower:
> Maybe we are too old now. He is 36 and I am 35, maybe we should just stop while we are ahead. :cry:
> 
> You're not too old. My mom had my youngest brother when she was 35. It took me and my husband about 2 years to get to this point. I never charted or anything like that. We just decided to "see what happens". So for a while I thought nothing was going to happen. I mean, i never missed a period, never had a cycle go longer than 32 days, nothing. So this was a small surprise for me. I know it's so cliche to say but when it's your time, it will happen and not a moment before. You know how God works, in his own time, in his own way.
> 
> Any good news from the gyn?Click to expand...

Yes you are right. No good news from gyn at all! Just take the provera to get my cycle started. Today has just been piss poor all around. Thanks for your help and positivity. Thank you much!!!:hugs:


----------



## missyc

This thread is fab!! I'm on the same boat as you girls, AF is 2 days late (she is never late!) and I've gotten 2 BFN's... what is happening? I've read all the comments on here though and they are keeping me going, I guess it's not over until AF shows. Any update with you girls? x


----------



## mrskcbrown

missyc said:


> This thread is fab!! I'm on the same boat as you girls, AF is 2 days late (she is never late!) and I've gotten 2 BFN's... what is happening? I've read all the comments on here though and they are keeping me going, I guess it's not over until AF shows. Any update with you girls? x

No luck for me yet. AF was due on Feb 17. Going to start provera friday. Wait another week and retest. Hopefully you get BFP!:happydance:


----------



## SweetSamantha

I haven't tested in a week. It's still probably negative knowing my luck and track record. Tomorrow, I will be three weeks late. I also go in for my doctors appointment tomorrow. I'm not sure what I'm hoping for at the moment...am I really ready to have a baby? Wish me luck. Hope everyone else finds their answer soon because this torture...especially to the ladies ttc. I wish all of you luck and baby dust.


----------



## mrskcbrown

SweetSamantha said:


> I haven't tested in a week. It's still probably negative knowing my luck and track record. Tomorrow, I will be three weeks late. I also go in for my doctors appointment tomorrow. I'm not sure what I'm hoping for at the moment...am I really ready to have a baby? Wish me luck. Hope everyone else finds their answer soon because this torture...especially to the ladies ttc. I wish all of you luck and baby dust.

Good luck! Yes having a baby is serious business. So if you are not ready, I say wait it out! GL in your decision!:hugs:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

To the ladies with BFN's and no AF's:
I was thinking of you all while watching an episode of "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" on TLC (I think), this lady kept testing negative on urine tests, but was pregnant the whole time. I think blood testing should be done for peace of mind before you rule out a pregnancy because of negative urine tests...It happens : )
MrsKC: Did you get a blood test done before you started Provera. I'm sure you did, just curious. GL to you, your still in my prayers.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

alaskanwhitec said:


> To the ladies with BFN's and no AF's:
> I was thinking of you all while watching an episode of "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" on TLC (I think), this lady kept testing negative on urine tests, but was pregnant the whole time. I think blood testing should be done for peace of mind before you rule out a pregnancy because of negative urine tests...It happens : )
> MrsKC: Did you get a blood test done before you started Provera. I'm sure you did, just curious. GL to you, your still in my prayers.:hugs:

No neither doc would give me one???!! I dont know any other way to go about it?:shrug:


----------



## Inlalaland

alaskanwhitec said:


> To the ladies with BFN's and no AF's:
> I was thinking of you all while watching an episode of "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" on TLC (I think), this lady kept testing negative on urine tests, but was pregnant the whole time. I think blood testing should be done for peace of mind before you rule out a pregnancy because of negative urine tests...It happens : )
> MrsKC: Did you get a blood test done before you started Provera. I'm sure you did, just curious. GL to you, your still in my prayers.:hugs:

I watched that episode this weekend too! And yes, the woman took a urine test at the hospital er and it was still negative. A nurse felt her baby move or felt her have a contraction and then they did a blood test that was positive!


----------



## inkdchick

silver_penny said:


> With my first, I didn't test positive until AF was over a week late, and all before were bfn. So definitely possible.

Sorry to say but i am still in the ttc thread but hopefully only for another few days. I was so glad to hear that you didnt get your :bfp: until after your period was a week late because i am now 3 and half days late and with no sign of period on its way but have had 2 negative tests so far, ( clearblue + ones), and i dare not test anymore and thought i would leave it until after the 13th mar (cd21) and see if i get a good clear positive after that but am not sure which would be the best one to get. I have just done a journal and put all that i have been getting and feeling if you read you may tell me that i have no chance or that it sounds promising. Thank you

You give me hope ! :flower: :hugs:
Tina


----------



## mrskcbrown

Inlalaland said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> To the ladies with BFN's and no AF's:
> I was thinking of you all while watching an episode of "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" on TLC (I think), this lady kept testing negative on urine tests, but was pregnant the whole time. I think blood testing should be done for peace of mind before you rule out a pregnancy because of negative urine tests...It happens : )
> MrsKC: Did you get a blood test done before you started Provera. I'm sure you did, just curious. GL to you, your still in my prayers.:hugs:
> 
> I watched that episode this weekend too! And yes, the woman took a urine test at the hospital er and it was still negative. A nurse felt her baby move or felt her have a contraction and then they did a blood test that was positive!Click to expand...

Wow thats awesome. Unfortunately I dont think that is my verdict. How is everyone doing otherwise??:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Any good news ladies????? As for me, starting provera tonite. But going to test one last time as I have been really nauseous last 3 days and dizzy. If no BFP, then I will proceed!

Good luck blessings to all!


----------



## Naturalmystic

Good Luck. Wishing you :bfp::bfp::dust:


----------



## sillysaurus

hi mrs.kc. i just wanted to say something here, im in the same boat with having no af, i havent had af since december. and i feel pregnant. i had my pos opk feb 19th and still having no bfp and no af and my doc also denied me a blood test.. so your not alone. definately find out the truth before you take the provera. if i were you id march right to the doctor and demand a blood test.


----------



## mrskcbrown

sillysaurus said:


> hi mrs.kc. i just wanted to say something here, im in the same boat with having no af, i havent had af since december. and i feel pregnant. i had my pos opk feb 19th and still having no bfp and no af and my doc also denied me a blood test.. so your not alone. definately find out the truth before you take the provera. if i were you id march right to the doctor and demand a blood test.

Yeah maybe I will call and see today if they will do it. They said no at both docs but who knows if I call this time. Are you showing or anything? Did they tell you to take provera or anything??:hugs:


----------



## SweetSamantha

I'm out. Beta was less than one. Doctor said I didn't ovulate probably from stress. I wish all of you the best in your journey to become mothers. 
Baby dust!!


----------



## Inlalaland

mrskcbrown said:


> sillysaurus said:
> 
> 
> hi mrs.kc. i just wanted to say something here, im in the same boat with having no af, i havent had af since december. and i feel pregnant. i had my pos opk feb 19th and still having no bfp and no af and my doc also denied me a blood test.. so your not alone. definately find out the truth before you take the provera. if i were you id march right to the doctor and demand a blood test.
> 
> Yeah maybe I will call and see today if they will do it. They said no at both docs but who knows if I call this time. Are you showing or anything? Did they tell you to take provera or anything??:hugs:Click to expand...

I just feel that it is so irresponsible for a doctor to not do a blood test to confirm pregnancy. You are the patient so doing a simple test shouldn't be so difficult. We're not talking about a cat scan! That just really sucks. I'm praying for you guys!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks inlalaland! (((HUGS)))


----------



## sillysaurus

mrs.kc- if i were you, id get nasty and tell them if they do not give you a blood test, you will go to a different practice and get one.. (theyll give you one if they think they may lose a dollar) lol. but i dont see why they would deny you bloods, tell them you want them to test for pregnancy and to check your hormones to see if maybe you have an imbalance keeping you from getting AF and making you feel so under the weather IF you arent pregnant. and it seems as though i am showing a bit, i am very slender, only weighing about 100lbs, so i definately see a slight difference so far. and my nipples..oh man do they ache.. good luck for you hunni. 
inlalaland-i agree. like i said above, if we are paying for the darn thing, whats the problem?? i think in my case the nurse was just lazy cuz she said a urine test was better. ha! she must thing im stupid because im young.. (20, ill be 21 this month).. but i will get my blood test if af doesnt come in a week.. and im gunna tell my doctor they either give it to me, or ill go another practice. and if it comes back that i am pregnant, im gunna sue the doctors office that wouldnt give me the blood test after i repeatedly asked..


----------



## mrskcbrown

@sillysaurus: Sounds like a great idea, the suing part. I will probably go back for a blood test. 

I just got my letter back from my pap and it states that I have a yeast infection???? I havent had one of those since I was 20 and I am 35. Its not bothering me or anything. Dont they usually itch or something?? The paperwork they exclosed says that most women get a yeast infection when they are pregnant or have diabetes. I definitely dont have diabetes, and the tests say no BFP. Hmm, it's weird to me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wouldn't worry about it, I used to get yeast infections nearly everytime I was due on!


----------



## Boothh

i used a cheap test that said use on day of missed period and got a bfn, that was friday morning, friday eveing i did a superdrug early detection test and got a bfp, saturday morning a slightly stronger one andthis morning stronger than that, i plan to use my last superdrug early one tomorrow then the test on day of period one on tuesday just to prove to myself im really pregnant only i only ever did 1est with my son i dont know why im being paranoid this time! xx


----------



## inkdchick

I have had 5 BFn test now and i am now cd31 and i am a 24 day cycle to the day normally but have had this morning a wipe of very light blood but only on the tissue and now light brown discharge and i have rested but my boobs have also leaked a couple of drops of whitey yellowy discharge but i think i may have squashed them when i slept, as ihad it when i woke up this morning and again a little while ago - i hope all this is a good sign because this is my last ttc cycle, I am 43 and have been trying for 17 months now and have had 3 chemicals i cannot cope with another one .
I thnk i might go to the emergency room tomorrow and ask them to check me over as my doctor is a bitch and says i shouldnt be trying at my age and she would love nothing more to know that i was possibly losing one and i cant face that. :cry: :cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Booth! Happy for you!

@indkchick: how can the dr determine that you are too old? I dont think that is fair. I would still give it another try. Do you have any kids presently? Praying for you!


----------



## quaizer

Im praying for BOTH of you! Every woman deserves her chance at motherhood and Im praying everyone on here gets good stickeys!! Good luck ladies xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!!! 29 days no AF!:shrug: I am on day 6 of provera. 4 more days to go. Hopefully my cycle comes immediately after so that I can get started with my Femara.

How is everyone else doing on here??????:hugs:


----------



## keava

Hi KC
I took a test on 10 dpo then on 15 dpo both were BFN's. Then took a test 17 DPO and got a very clear BFP
Best of luck to you.
xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

keava said:


> Hi KC
> I took a test on 10 dpo then on 15 dpo both were BFN's. Then took a test 17 DPO and got a very clear BFP
> Best of luck to you.
> xx

Thanks so much for your response. I am like 30 days late for my AF so, Im definitely out of the running!:cry: But I am on provera day 6 awaiting my AF.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope all of you ladies are fine. Still no AF here. Taken provera and waiting for a cycle. GL to you very LUCKY ladies, dont know if Ill ever get this chance again, so cherish it!:cry:


----------



## lovelykiwi

I took a pg test and it had the slightest pink line...I'm gonna test again on Wednesday I think it was an evap line ?


----------



## mrskcbrown

lovelykiwi said:


> I took a pg test and it had the slightest pink line...I'm gonna test again on Wednesday I think it was an evap line ?

Good luck to you.:hugs:


----------



## lovelykiwi

Mrskcbrown. On cd. 29 still no af.and I have regular 28 day cycles


----------



## Jenn1983

mrskcbrown said:


> aurora said:
> 
> 
> Isn't that pretty much how it goes for everyone? You're always going to get a BFN before a BFP if you test early.
> 
> Not always. I hear of some women getting BFP's as early as 8dpo?:shrug: So hence the question of asking about a " BFN, a day Before AF is due". Thanks so much for your lovely responses ladies and congrats to you all!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> @Moorebetter: you are awesome!!! thanks for the positivity!!!Click to expand...

MrsKC- First I want to wish you good luck! lots and lots of :dust: And you are right, I got my :bfp: at 8dpo so not every woman gets a BFN before a BFP by testing too early. And I think getting your :bfp: greatly depends on the woman. Everyone is different!!! I had a girlfriend who swore she was prenant and kept testing after AF was due and got BFN. She didnt get her BFP until a week or so after her AF was due! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you MrsKC!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jenn1983 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aurora said:
> 
> 
> Isn't that pretty much how it goes for everyone? You're always going to get a BFN before a BFP if you test early.
> 
> Not always. I hear of some women getting BFP's as early as 8dpo?:shrug: So hence the question of asking about a " BFN, a day Before AF is due". Thanks so much for your lovely responses ladies and congrats to you all!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> @Moorebetter: you are awesome!!! thanks for the positivity!!!Click to expand...
> 
> MrsKC- First I want to wish you good luck! lots and lots of :dust: And you are right, I got my :bfp: at 8dpo so not every woman gets a BFN before a BFP by testing too early. And I think getting your :bfp: greatly depends on the woman. Everyone is different!!! I had a girlfriend who swore she was prenant and kept testing after AF was due and got BFN. She didnt get her BFP until a week or so after her AF was due! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you MrsKC!!!!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:Thanks so much! This really means a lot. I truly hope this is it for me. I just want to give God a big shout out for this blessing!:happydance:


----------



## destinyfaith

i didnt have my bfp till much later after AF was due its was bfn on day on aF! and the day after :S on my 1st pregnancy FX cross for u hun x


----------



## lovelykiwi

Well I have become obsessed with poas and now I'm on cd 32 nothing or any sign.I had a quarter size of brown on Wednesday and a little bit of pink when I wiped this morning (tmi) nothing after that I just wish af or bfp would come !


----------



## PBbun

bumping this thread to give some testers hope!! xx


----------



## nunu123

never give up at any age. i am 40 and hoping it will happen and will continue to hope and wait.


----------



## LockandKey

with my first pregnancy, I tested when af was about 2 days late and got a bfn, tested again a week after af was due and never showed up, and got my bfp, and now I have a happy, perfectly healthy 19 month old at my side :)


----------

